# Photoshop and file assocations



## Mtn. Goat (Apr 20, 2007)

Okay, when I first installed Photoshop CS2 (I'm running XP Pro SP2), when the install directed me to what file associations I wanted Photoshop to associate with, I made it so all formats where on NC (No Change) - unfortunately, when Photoshop was installed, I realized that Photoshop did associate itself some file types (like .tga for example). It looked as if I never changed the file association settings to No Change in the installer in the first place.

If I go to the installer of Photoshop and go to Repair and do the file associations again, it doesn't make a difference at all.

Later on a few months later, my Photoshop bunged up (which was actually my fault - I had done something wrong), but after a successful uninstall and reinstall (I left the file associations the way they were by default this time), I looked at the files that Photoshop associated itself with, and this time... the icons were different! They were actually different Photoshop icons than before... On my first install pretty much all the icons were just the white box with the feather - these ones seemed more file specific (so each one was different from the other).

I also found out sometime after my first install that Photoshop didn't associate itself with the .psd (regardless of what I did for file associations).

I can fix all this manually, but I wanna know why the installer for Photoshop did this. Any help please? I'm also 99% sure some adware/spyware, etc. ain't doing this.

Thanks guys.

Chris


----------



## Badploy (Aug 23, 2007)

With out knowing what other design/graphic software you have on the system it is going to be hard to sort this out. This because:

1. Other graphic applications monitor and modify file associations
2. Browsers such as netscape also does it too.
3. Certain AV and anti Spyware software also have some effect.

One thing you can guarantee is that it is a software issue only!!!

Regards

Badploy


----------



## Mtn. Goat (Apr 20, 2007)

Well trust me, I don't think it's another program interferring with it. I do have an anti-spyware and anti-virus but that was after I had Photoshop installed.

A friend mentioned changing the associations in Bridge but I don't see any _None_ option to change a file to.

I can always manually change file associations myself but like said, I wanna see what's going on still.

Thanks man.

Chris


----------

